# Brock Lesnar - I won't have to cut any weight this time



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

> This is kind of my second coming, its brought a lot of life into me and my training camp. I'm excited to be a part of this. The setback for me has been a good thing because it allowed me to sit back and focus on my diet and the way I train. I brought some new things to the table, a new strength and conditioning coach and a new boxing coach. I really regrouped since October (2009) and rejuvenated myself with a new approach to training. It's been very refreshing. I won't have to cut any weight this time. I came in this morning right at 265 (pounds). I've had 40 tune up fights in practice since camp started and if I have any ring rust by the time July 3 rolls around it will be a crying shame.
> 
> Props: http://www.mmamania.com/2010/6/22/1530592/brock-lesnar-ufc-116-will-be-my


Takes a page out of the Shane Carwin playbook and leans up for this fight, says he won't even have to cut weight. Interesting read.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmmmmmm There goes that size advantage


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

... That will be interesting. It could hinder or help him... Though I still think he will have to cut... He seems just as big as he was before the sickness... If he is lighter now I would be seriously confused.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

I suppose he knows himself far better than i do, but all video and picture evidence suggests that his change in weight is not quite as drastic as he is stating. He looks just as huge as ever. Perhaps trying to play mental games with Shane, making him think the size advantage is gone when in fact it isnt?

Either way, the size advantage may be gone, but the strength, athleticism and superior wrestling ability will have remained wholly intact.


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

He's probably carrying less fat/water weight leading up to the fight as a result of his dietary habits. I'm not sure why everyone is making this out to be such a huge deal. 

I have a friend that plays OL for an NFL team, and he can have 10+ pounds of food sitting in his body at any point in time.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

I think it actually tells you how seriously he is taking Carwin. And now he is even starting to do the same things Shane did 2 years ago now.

As for the interview during the fights on Spike the other night, I thought the UFC tried to make brock look bigger by zooming in on him. They could have easily zoomed out and showed some back ground, but they zoomed in to where he didn't even fit on the damn screen and there was no background in the picture, looked ridiculous.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

dav35 said:


> He's probably carrying less fat/water weight leading up to the fight as a result of his dietary habits. I'm not sure why everyone is making this out to be such a huge deal.
> 
> I have a friend that plays OL for an NFL team, and he can have 10+ pounds of food sitting in his body at any point in time.


That's exactly right, just his change in diet alone, he probably cut about 15 pounds, and thats just from your body processing foods better and carrying less water. Brock also has carried around a good 10+ pounds of fat on him in his previous fights. Factor in his training routine where he is focusing more on striking and core strength, and its going to lead to a leaner, lighter brock.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

dav35 said:


> He's probably carrying less fat/water weight leading up to the fight as a result of his *dietary habits*. I'm not sure why everyone is making this out to be such a huge deal.
> 
> I have a friend that plays OL for an NFL team, and he can have 10+ pounds of food sitting in his body at any point in time.




Do you have any details on what it was he changed about his diet? All i can surmise is that he now eats vegetables whereas formerly he avoided them. Doesnt seem all to extravagant of a change to warrant the hype that surrounded it.


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

Dream-On-101 said:


> Do you have any details on what it was he changed about his diet? All i can surmise is that he now eats vegetables whereas formerly he avoided them. Doesnt seem all to extravagant of a change to warrant the hype that surrounded it.


I know about as much as you do. However, foods that are high in sodium, for example, will make you retain more water weight. A more well-balanced diet probably has led him to carry less body fat as well. Maybe he's working more cardio in there as well. Who knows. 20 pounds from a 300 pound guy is only 7 percent of body weight. That's like someone else going from 200 to 185. Not too extreme.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

dav35 said:


> I know about as much as you do. However, foods that are high in sodium, for example, will make you retain more water weight. A more well-balanced diet probably has led him to carry less body fat as well. Maybe he's working more cardio in there as well. Who knows. 20 pounds from a 300 pound guy is only 7 percent of body weight. That's like someone else going from 200 to 185. Not too extreme.




Thanks for the information, phrased like that it isnt quite as drastic. 

Everyone seems to become very hooked up on the weight of lesnar. I doubt it will bare any relevance to the outcome of the fight at all.


----------



## brones (Jun 22, 2010)

I just don't think he was ever cutting all that much weight to be honest. I never saw or heard any proof of him cutting "from like 290!!!" as some would have it. Maybe 10 pounds or so but that's like skipping 2 meals for a big man like Brock.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Dream-On-101 said:


> Thanks for the information, phrased like that it isnt quite as drastic.
> 
> Everyone seems to become very hooked up on the weight of lesnar. I doubt it will bare any relevance to the outcome of the fight at all.




The weight/fat loss is most likely all due to his diverticulitis. From all I've read, I'd guess that his case was more severe than mine.

I went through a 3 week period when I couldn't consume anything I couldn't see through. That left me with apple juice and chicken broth. Another 4 weeks of no bread or meat or processed protien. Then 4-5 more weeks before I felt comfortable eating more than a kids portion. My family tried to pump me full of calories day and night but a half an apple felt like a brick in my gut. In 12 weeks I went from 190 to 155 and almost zero body fat. 4 years later I'm still about 180.

In my opinion Brock's recovery really is a medical miracle. And I think it's hugely relevant to this fight. I couldn't even imagine taking a body shot so soon after my illness. 

I'm pulling for Carwin but there is no denying that Brock Lezner is a special physical specimen.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

I don't know if it's the illness related oe if he's laying of the pork chops and cheese steaks and eating complex carbs (fiber), milkshakes, fish and fruits/veggies till he's full, that's a good thing.

Kind of relevant - Ed Soares said something like Anderson Silva was training hard for Sonnen between 190 and 195 *in March, as opposed to walking around as 230lbs like people think he does.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Eating a lot of meat will gunk up your digestive system. It will literally sit in your gut for hours on end and basically ferment and rot inside your body before it's finally processed and flushed out. Plus, most meats are heavily processed with salt and that will lead one to retain water. 

If you are eating more vegetables, this food will be processed more quickly from your body and plus you will retain less water. 

I'm guessing Brock will be even quicker and more maneuverable on fight night than he's ever been. 

Brock has enough power and size: the leaner weight will make him a bit speedier and more flexible.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

A healthier, slightly smaller Brock Lesnar; does that mean he's going to appear even quicker and even more athletic come fight night? Man I'm excited to see how Lesnar comes out next week. So looking forward to this fight.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

I should know this but has Lesnar fought since his illness or is this is first fight since then?


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

This is his first fight since his illness.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I think brock is expecting a gruelling 5 rounder and is working more on his conditioning. I expect him to go GSP style on carwin now with this news and grind carwin for the decision.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> Brock Lesnar - I won't have to cut any weight this time. *I've had 40 tune up fights in practice since camp started* and if I have any ring rust by the time July 3 rolls around it will be a crying shame.


wat

:confused05:


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Trix said:


> wat
> 
> :confused05:


what? I dont understand what you dont understand. :confused02:


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

This was posted by Shane just yesterday.



> I am down to about 275/276 right now. A little lighter than usual but I feel great. I will make 265 with very little cutting
> 4:31 PM Jun 22nd
> 
> via twitter


Seems he is currently sitting about 11 pounds over what Brock is currently at. Not the size advantage everyone has been speaking of.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

wieght and size are compltely different and lesnar has the advantage in size and skill


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

kgilstrap said:


> This was posted by Shane just yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems he is currently sitting about 11 pounds over what Brock is currently at. Not the size advantage everyone has been speaking of.


Size and weight are 2 different things. If Carwin was eating as healthy and in as good of shape as Lesnar seems to be then he would be closer to 255 lbs as seen in some of his past fights.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

420 that is incorrect...yes size and weight are 2 completely different things, but that doesnt mean because someone looks smaller they should weigh less. You're now just assuming Brock is eating healthier and so he weighs less, give me a break.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm not assuming anything regarding Brock's size, nor Carwin's size. I'm not assuming Brock is going to come in at 280, compared to Carwin at 255.

However, I am assuming that Brock has more experience, has better speed, and will dominate Carwin, no matter the weight difference.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

guy incognito said:


> wieght and size are compltely different and lesnar has the advantage in size and skill


Lesnar has the size advantage and the wrestling skill advantage. What he doesnt have is the weight, jitz, or standup advantage.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

kgilstrap said:


> 420 that is incorrect...yes size and weight are 2 completely different things, but that doesnt mean because someone looks smaller they should weigh less. You're now just assuming Brock is eating healthier and so he weighs less, give me a break.


I am not assuming anything... Both Lesnar and Couture commented on Lesnar's diet changes due to his illness and said that it was because of this change that he is in better leaner shape. 

Or do you think his arm just fell off or something so that he lost his weight?


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

kgilstrap said:


> Lesnar has the size advantage and the wrestling skill advantage. What he doesnt have is the weight, jitz, or standup advantage.


Pretty much. The skill is all in Carwin's department. The only thing Lesnar is better at in skill is wrestling, and a lot of that is really just his size and strength.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

420atalon said:


> I am not assuming anything... Both Lesnar and Couture commented on Lesnar's diet changes due to his illness and said that it was because of this change that he is in better leaner shape.
> 
> Or do you think his arm just fell off or something so that he lost his weight?


I think it was said somewhere that Lesnar lost 40lbs due to his illness.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

The505Butcher said:


> Pretty much. The skill is all in Carwin's department. The only thing Lesnar is better at in skill is wrestling, and a lot of that is really just his size and strength.


The only thing Carwin is better at in skill is stand-up. Brocks the better wrestler, and Carwin's the better boxer. Jitz is irrelevant because Carwin isn't a whiz on the ground(and we saw what Brock did to Frank who is a whiz). I don't see how Carwin's got more skill. I think it's anyone's game, but the thing about Brock is he CAN(it is possible ya'll) knock Carwin out, I don't think Carwin can out wrestle Brock.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Mirage445 said:


> I think it was said somewhere that Lesnar lost 40lbs due to his illness.


That he gained back. 40 lbs for a guy Lesnar's size is nothing and he would have gained that back very quick once healthy. The difference in his weight now is not due to his illness.



> “I don’t think the year off has hurt him. He’s made the adjustments physically and dietarily,” said Couture, who is preparing for his own co-headlining bout against pro boxer James Toney at UFC 118 on Aug. 28 in Boston. “He’s back to 100 percent full strength and I think that having the downtime wasn’t a huge issue for him. He was back pretty quickly to being able to train. Technically, he’s probably learned more and is a better fighter than he was a year ago.”
> 
> Fans who watched a vignette of the mini-camp released jointly by Couture and Lesnar’s teams last week, probably noticed a leaner Lesnar than remembered. Lesnar’s battle with diverticulosis, where abnormally, inflamed pouches rupture and can create holes in the intestinal walls, forced the 2000 NCAA Div. I wrestling champion to abandon a meat-and-potatoes-heavy diet. Couture said the more lithe Lesnar is no less potent than his predecessor.
> 
> “He moves very well for a big guy and has tremendous horse power,” said Couture. “He’s had to make some dietary changes because of getting sick that has him leaner than he’s been, but he’s still in that 280-pound range. He probably won’t have to cut as much weight come fight time.”


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree with guy there is a difference between weight and size and Brock is bigger.

I think the fight will look like this one. First take down wins.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I agree with guy there is a difference between weight and size and Brock is bigger.
> 
> I think the fight will look like this one. First take down wins.




Not a bad prediction to be fair. I actually dont foresee this staying standing any longer than it takes for Brock to secure a takedown, or for Shane to get it up against the cage (a la Randy). 

Carwins stand up is very overrated, though he obviously packs a lot of KO power. Brocks is very raw and amateurish, but he is much quicker on his feet. 

I dont think it will be the stand up war some are preying for - my main concern is that the ref will try to stand it up too quickly once Brock does get the takedown. 


But really, you should probably just ignore me. There is probably no one on the forum more convinced that Brock will win this one. :thumb02:


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Brock is preparing to follow Mir down to 205.:thumb02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> Brock is preparing to follow Mir down to 205.:thumb02:


 
Mir would crap his pants!!!!


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't see how this is surprising. The guy always said himself he weights 280 pounds. That 15 pounds lost, with most probably being fat and some being muscle. I've never understood why people say he's 300 pounds + when only Dana says he is, but Brock says he's not.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

G_Land said:


> Hmmmmmm There goes that size advantage


Come on now you know better than that, he'll still have size and Reach over Carwin. Bulk and strength are not as tightly bound to weight as some people think.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Come on now you know better than that, he'll still have size and Reach over Carwin. Bulk and strength are not as tightly bound to weight as some people think.


 
Sorry that was a more tongue-in cheek comment


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

420atalon said:


> I am not assuming anything... Both Lesnar and Couture commented on Lesnar's diet changes due to his illness and said that it was because of this change that he is in better leaner shape.
> 
> Or do you think his arm just fell off or something so that he lost his weight?


You said, and I quote, "If Carwin was eating as healthy and in as good of shape as Lesnar seems to be then he would be closer to 255 lbs". The argument is that you're assuming Carwin isn't in as good of shape or eating as healthy as Lesnar, it's a load of crap, and now you are trying to change the argument.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

kgilstrap said:


> You said, and I quote, "If Carwin was eating as healthy and in as good of shape as Lesnar seems to be then he would be closer to 255 lbs". The argument is that you're assuming Carwin isn't in as good of shape or eating as healthy as Lesnar, it's a load of crap, and now you are trying to change the argument.


Carwin has weighed in at 252, 264, 260 and 265 lbs.

So in 2 of his 4 fights he didn't cut any weight and weighed in at 260 or less.

In good shape he isn't even a 265 lb guy.

Lesnar has weight logs of weighing 289, 276 and 287 on fight night as well as walk around weights of 304, 298 and 306 lbs.

Lesnar is the larger of the two, it doesn't matter if Carwin has 5 lbs on him or not.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

Brock looks bigger now than when he had the 15lbs of spare tire. Shane is considerably smaller looking, I suspect his legs are where a lot of his weight is. Brock will be stronger, Shane has larger hands and hits harder with short shots.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

This means he won't be that big...285 lbs+ or so..
It just means his size will be more comparable to Carwin's. Doesn't it? :confused02:
As far as it goes for this being a result of his new diest, that has done wonders so far...and makes him feel good - the last time i saw something similar was in the Countdown to UFC 115, with Chuck. And look what happenend.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

420atalon said:


> Carwin has weighed in at 252, 264, 260 and 265 lbs.
> 
> So in 2 of his 4 fights he didn't cut any weight and weighed in at 260 or less.
> 
> ...


Let me break this down for you. My body for example naturally walks around at 180 pounds. If I am in the type of shape for running 6 miles I can weigh around 165 pounds. If I am in the type of shape for lifting I have been as heavy as 215 pounds. In Carwin's last fights he wasnt concerend about strength at all, in fact if you look at Carwin when he first came from the WEC he was much bigger, cutting 15 pounds fight night alone. Carwin just recently stated he will walk around 290 after this fight, so he obviously decided to put a little mass back on against Brock. It doesn't mean Brock is in better shape, it just simply means he trained different than before. 

In all honestly, Brock looks much closer to his 'college wrestling days' weight than ever. Which makes me think despite all the talk on standup, he fully intends to turn this into a wwrestling match.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

kgilstrap said:


> Let me break this down for you. My body for example naturally walks around at 180 pounds. If I am in the type of shape for running 6 miles I can weigh around 165 pounds. If I am in the type of shape for lifting I have been as heavy as 215 pounds. In Carwin's last fights he wasnt concerend about strength at all, in fact if you look at Carwin when he first came from the WEC he was much bigger, cutting 15 pounds fight night alone. Carwin just recently stated he will walk around 290 after this fight, so he obviously decided to put a little mass back on against Brock. It doesn't mean Brock is in better shape, it just simply means he trained different than before.
> 
> In all honestly, Brock looks much closer to his 'college wrestling days' weight than ever. *Which makes me think despite all the talk on standup, he fully intends to turn this into a wwrestling match*.


Do you blame him? Would you like to stand infront of Carwin when he's throwing those bombs? The name of the game is winning fights.. not getting sucked into your opponents game plan.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

amoose: I agree completely. I wouldn't want Carwin throwing those lunchboxes at me. Lesnar is the stronger wrestler, he'd be stupid not to try and take it there. Everywhere else he can find himself in big trouble.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

He's a lot leaner now based on his training video. He looks even more explosive now which is quite interesting. Not sure what to expect from this fight although my initial prediction way back was Carwin TKO.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Well Brock better be really confident in his new found stand -up... because it's only going to take one punch to put him down. 

Personally, if I were Brock, I would use my wreslting and GnP on Carwin and maybe try to test 'the stand up waters' on someone with a little less KO power.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Carwin is big boned which is where a lot of his weight comes from. I've seen two people that have basically the same frame, same height, and same body fat yet one would weight 5-10 pounds more than the other. You can tell he has thick bone, and that why he hits so dam hard. Lesnar's the naturally the bigger guy framewise. When it comes to strength, its hard to tell as both are really strong. I give Brock the edge because his speed and explosiveness in addition to his strength. 

We all seen what happens in a Wrestler vs Striker match if the striker isn't able to stop the take down. I think Brock wins by GNP. If Carwin wins I think it'll be early in the first round or later in the 4th after Brock gasses. A gassed striker is still dangerous, while a gassed wrestler isn't as explosive.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

> I am about 277/278 today. Easy cut
> about 5 hours ago via web


DAMN! Dude has been consistently this weight, actually couple pounds heavier than 8 days ago. Gives us a good idea of his weight come night of the fight. 

Don;t forget weigh-ins take place Friday, July 2, at 7 p.m. ET (4 p.m. PT local time) at the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas and air live on Spike.


----------



## Fedorbator (Jun 17, 2010)

I cannot stand this guy. That being said, I appreciate how seriously he takes his training.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

165 - 215 is a big gap :confused02: Is this Frank Mir? 


kgilstrap said:


> Let me break this down for you. My body for example naturally walks around at 180 pounds. If I am in the type of shape for running 6 miles I can weigh around *165 pounds. If I am in the type of shape for lifting I have been as heavy as 215 pounds.* In Carwin's last fights he wasnt concerend about strength at all, in fact if you look at Carwin when he first came from the WEC he was much bigger, cutting 15 pounds fight night alone. Carwin just recently stated he will walk around 290 after this fight, so he obviously decided to put a little mass back on against Brock. It doesn't mean Brock is in better shape, it just simply means he trained different than before.
> 
> In all honestly, Brock looks much closer to his 'college wrestling days' weight than ever. Which makes me think despite all the talk on standup, he fully intends to turn this into a wwrestling match.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Cool. He looks big from the videos I've saw.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

I would wager Brock wont look all that different from when he last fought, maybe SLIGHTLY leaner as he has suggested. He will still appear bigger than Carwin. 

In my opinion a leaner Brock is an excellent idea for this fight. It means he will be even more explosive than he would of been had he fought at a heavier weight. 

Shane is slow as they come at HW - Brock will be able to exploit this to secure the Takedown.

When he is there, its all about whether or not Shane can get back to his feet. My prediction? He absolutely will not.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

js9234 said:


> 165 - 215 is a big gap :confused02: Is this Frank Mir?


LOL I weighed 215 at my heaviest when I was body building and power lifting. My lightest weight was 160 when I was personal training, eating extremely healthy and running around 6 miles a day. It took about a year and a half to drop that weight and about 3 years of weight training to put that much muscle on, and lot of dedication in the gym both times around.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

I think Shane will be able to get up from the vanilla gorilla's takedown. That would mess with Brock's mind as he probably feels there is no one who can get up once he's get them down.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

> I think Shane will be able to get up from the vanilla gorilla's takedown. That would mess with Brock's mind as he probably feels there is no one who can get up once he's get them down.


Randy got up only to get KO'd.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

Inferno said:


> Brock looks bigger now than when he had the 15lbs of spare tire. Shane is considerably smaller looking, I suspect his legs are where a lot of his weight is. Brock will be stronger, Shane has larger hands and hits harder with short shots.


you can't count lesnar out with those short shots either. he has brutal short punches on the ground, there's so much power in them, it's pretty crazy.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> Randy got up only to get KO'd.


I have no doubt in my mind that Carwin won't get TKO'd as easily as Randy. Carwin has shown that when he's in danger he can still knock you the **** out.

If Brock takes Carwin down, he will get back up. Their wrestling isn't as far apart as the Brock nut hugers like to think. Being a wrestler I know that even guys with less ability can get back to their feet. One standing, Carwin wins every time. Sorry Brock, but your time over Couture, Herring, and Mir is up. LAWL


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

You should know - as a wrestler - that it's a lot harder to get up when the guy on top of you is hitting you really hard. Just sayin'.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I have no doubt in my mind that Carwin won't get TKO'd as easily as Randy. Carwin has shown that when he's in danger he can still knock you the **** out.
> 
> If Brock takes Carwin down, he will get back up. *Their wrestling isn't as far apart as the Brock nut hugers like to think.* Being a wrestler I know that even guys with less ability can get back to their feet. One standing, Carwin wins every time. Sorry Brock, but your time over Couture, Herring, and Mir is up. LAWL


I think Jon Fitch would disagree with you. He certainly suggested there's a fairly big gap in the wrestling in the Fighter Predictions video. "I'm leaning towards Brock, because the amateur wrestling backgrounds a much higher level" Another Brock nut-hugger spouting rubbish......


----------



## yourtenderloins (Aug 26, 2009)

kgilstrap said:


> Takes a page out of the Shane Carwin playbook and leans up for this fight, says he won't even have to cut weight. Interesting read.


He's not taking a page out of anyone's book. This is a direct result to a new, better, diet he is forced to adhere by because of the medical condition he just overcame.

Brock will still be a monster, but Carwin can match size. With that in mind Brock, who is already freakishly fast especially for a guy his size, should be much quicker to the punch and should still be just as powerful.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

yourtenderloins said:


> He's not taking a page out of anyone's book. This is a direct result to a new, better, diet he is forced to adhere by because of the medical condition he just overcame.
> 
> Brock will still be a monster, but Carwin can match size. With that in mind Brock, who is already freakishly fast especially for a guy his size, should be much quicker to the punch and should still be just as powerful.


Actually after watching the open workouts yesterday, Carwin's hands look more crisp than ever while Brock looked crazy slow. I know neither of them were going all out, but I guess Brock isn't great at hitting the pads yet and that's all he can do? 

Brock's comments as of late tell me that his camp was all talk about his standup, cause he is going to try and take this straight to the ground.


----------



## yourtenderloins (Aug 26, 2009)

kgilstrap said:


> Actually after watching the open workouts yesterday, Carwin's hands look more crisp than ever while Brock looked crazy slow. I know neither of them were going all out, but I guess Brock isn't great at hitting the pads yet and that's all he can do?
> 
> Brock's comments as of late tell me that his camp was all talk about his standup, cause he is going to try and take this straight to the ground.


He should take the fight to the ground. Carwin is a good wrestler but Brock raised the bar and good won't be enough. If Lesnar really goes in looking to keep it on the feet he's going to get ko'd. If Carwin tries to dirty box he's going to get taken down and pounded out.

Carwin needs distance, and Brock needs to close the gap. Taking strengths and weaknesses into account I think that advantage goes to Brock. He can close the gap faster than any heavyweight . . . ever . . . I expect Carwin to be trying to work his way back to his feet within 30 seconds of the 1st round.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

I like reading everyone's takes on the fight. It's going to be interesting to see how both of these fighters deal with the others strength and explosiveness, as neither of them have ever had to deal with someone that matches their strengths so equally.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

yourtenderloins said:


> Carwin needs distance, and Brock needs to close the gap. Taking strengths and weaknesses into account I think that advantage goes to Brock. He can close the gap faster than any heavyweight . . . ever . . . I expect Carwin to be trying to work his way back to his feet within 30 seconds of the 1st round.


I don't agree. In the striking exchanges Brock has a significant reach advantage, and then uses that length excellently in his punches. If anything, it's Carwin that needs to close the distance to get into his strike range or to clinch with Brock. I think Brock will be happy keeping the distance with his striking, using his jab to good effect and then will change levels and shoot for a quick takedown. The key for Brock will be avoiding the in-between distance which plays into Carwin's striking game and range perfectly.


----------

